# Designer Clownfish



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Do anyone know the name of these clownfish. I know its lightening maroon but there is a difference in this fish. Have not seen similar design in any LFS, so far or did anyone seen it before.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey Lawrence, I was looking these up after you sent me that pic. It looks like a mutation of "Gold Dot Maroon"... I say that because most I've seen online just have one spot. That being said, I found this one listing for a "Double Gold Dot Maroon" which looks like yours:

https://www.worldofreef.com/wysiwyg/marine-fish/double-gold-dot-maroon

Hope that helps


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Noah, thanks yes it looks very similar, I was just curious, since there are so many different designs today.


----------

